# Cleaning Alternator?



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

I'll be changing my front main seal today and would like to clean some of the oil thats spattered all over my alternator. I have GUNK brand degreaser but i once fried the alt. in a civic by washing it off with hose. 

I have a newer alternator but would like to maximize the lifespan of this one.


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

chances are the water hit the positive post on the alt and the back half of the alt(ground) which woulda shorted it out. Just don't do that! or disconnect the battery and you should be a-o-k. Oh, make sure to give it addiquit time to dry out/off.


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Getting water on an alternator won't kill it...your engine bay isn't sealed, it gets wet in there any time you drive in heavy rain! I have yet to clean under the hood of my 200sx, but on my '93 cougar I wash under the hood every time I go to the carwash. It looks clean, and nice...and my alternator has about 180k on it, still running strong. If your alt was getting ready to go out anyways...yeah water might help it along, but otherwise you should be fine!


----------



## 79kz400 (Aug 19, 2004)

I agree that it is exposed to the elements. I wash under the hood to. Use the wax setting with the motor running. My concern was that there is a lot of oil + dirt together on there. The front seal was leaking oil and this is a known killer of our car's alternator. The crank seal replacement wasn't a problem. Fixed my alignment while i had the wheel off. Maby i'll take the alternator off and soak it with GUNK, wash it good, and dry it indoors.


----------

